# lampara de leds ultravioletas



## sirdan (Abr 9, 2007)

Buenas tardes amigos.
Tengo que hacer una lámpara con leds uv y además debo hacer que su longitud de onda sea variable. Cómo puedo hacer esto?

le puedo variar la longitud de onda de la luz emitida a un led mediante  la variación del voltaje y/o la corriente. O debo conseguir diferentes tipos de leds que operen a diferentes longitudes de onda dentro del rango UV. 
Si es así como hago para reconocerlos y saber que son de diferentes longitudes de onda?


Muchas gracias


----------



## capitanp (Abr 9, 2007)

LA longitud de onda de los leds es es fija


----------



## JV (Abr 9, 2007)

Como bien dice capitanp, la longitud de onda de un LED es fija y esta dada por el fabricante. No tienes forma visual de establecer la misma.

Saludos..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 10, 2007)

El rojo tiene una frecuencia, el verde otra y evidentemente el ultravioleta otra.

mica aqui hay algunos modelos con frecuencias ligeramente distintas.

http://www.besthongkong.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Ultra+Violet&x=14&y=10


----------



## sirdan (Abr 10, 2007)

Que tal amigos.

Ya me sospechaba que la longitud de onda de cada led era invariable.
Pero me pueden ayudar con un circuitico que me ayude a activar los leds por grupos para ir variando la longitud de onda de acuerdo al gurpo de leds que se encienda.

O me pueden ayudar con referencias de como hacer un sistema que sea recargable.
para dicho sistema.
Con qué circuito puedo dar un uso eficiente 3 o 4 grupos de 6 leds.
para hacer la lámpar U.V
Ah y si alguien sabe en que consisten los filtros que se le ponen a la luz ultravioleta para asuntos forenses le agradezco que me ilustre un poco o me de páginas de referencia.

Gracias a todos por su ayuda


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 10, 2007)

A si de pronto esta:
http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/experimentos/quimioluminiscencia.html

Para activar grupos lo mas sencillo es utilizar un conmutador rotativo.

Para encenderlos solo es necesario ponerlos en serie y colocarle una resistencia limitadora, pero... no es tan sencillo.
Un led necesita una tension minima para encenderse y si los pones en serie esta tension se suma.
Por ejemplo un led verde necesita 1.8V, con una pila normal de 1.5 no se enciende. deberias poner 2 para obtener 3V y luego una resistencia limitadora para no quemarlo .
Con tres led
 1.8X3=5.4V, una tension superior a 5.4V

indicanos tus conocimientes.
Herramientas que dispones.
De cuantos led hablamos
A que tension los alimentas.
Y lo que creas oportuno para aclarar el proyecto

mira un poco por el foro se ha hablado bastante sobre el tema led.


----------



## sirdan (Abr 12, 2007)

Buenos días amigos. 
Necesito ubicar al menos 4 grupos de 4 leds o 5. 
Necesito una buena intensidad luminosa y para calcular la resistencia de protección no se si tomar los diodos como cortos (ideales). Es conveniente?
Por otro lado yo se de teoría y todo esto pero en la práctica no tengo experiencia?
Yo me se todas las leyes y todo pero no tengo la experiencia de qué es mejor y todo eso. 
Tengo pensado por el momento colocar gurpos de cuatro o 5 en paralelo para ir cambiando el grupo que se ilumina y así poder  variar la longitud de onda (pues cada grupo de leds los pienso poner de diferentes nanómetros).
Me gustaría también preguntar:
Son comerciales los diodos UV de diferentes longitudes de onda o no? pORQUe los he visto en internet (ej. 385nm 395nm 405nm etc...) pero no sé si sean comerciales y que precio puedan tener.
Además me gustaria saber qué protección debo tener al trabajar con este tipo de luz (en cuanto a piel y ojos).
¿Necesito Gafas especiales?
O para que longitudes de onda específicas se necesita protección. O para leds es poca la intesidad y no necesito protección?

Muchas gracias amigos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 12, 2007)

Los rayos UV son altamente energéticos y por tanto no es recomendable mirarlos durante demasiado tiempo , eso por norma, en este caso en particular, pues no se que decirte, yo personalmente no apuntaría directamente a los ojos.
Si te pasas de listo y los miras notaras un escozor y como si tuvieras tierra en los ojos, muy desagradable, eso ocurre también si miras como sueldan sobretodo en electrico, solo que los efectos duran casi un dia.

Los led son comerciales y relativamente baratos, segun donde los compres.

Para el calculo de las resistencias debes conocer los siguientes parametros

Tension de alimentacion (pilas, fuente)
Tension del led
Corriente que circula por el led.


Averiguar tension de led:

Fácil coges una resistencia de 1k(por ejemplo)  y colocas en serie el led a una fuente de 12V y mides    la tension en el led.
No se puede tomar la tension de los led como cortos ya que son de orden de magnitud de 2 a 3V y los calculos a la realidad no se parecerían ni por asomo.


Corriente del led:
Eso ya es un poco mas complicado en principio puedes ir desde 5mA a 25mA, yo utilizo unos 10mA, el problema es que no es lineal y puedes meterle 25mA y dar la misma intensidad luminosa que 15mA y en cambio el led se degrada mucho mas rapidamente.
Si quieres se mas cientifico puedes utilizar o una fotocelula solar o una resistencia LDR y montar una cajita para que el led y el sensor este SIEMPRE a la misma posicion y distancia y tomar medidas a distintas corriente y modelos y graficarlo  corriente/"luminosidad".

Tension de la fuente:
Esta debera dar suficiente potencia (Amperios) y mejor con una tension de 12V.

Conexion : debes hacer ramas de led en serie y una resistencia, cada rama puedes ponerla en paralelo con las otras para formar un conjunto de led mas grande.

Calculos:

Vled (caida de tension en el led)
Iled (corriente en el led)
Nled (numero de led)
Vdc (tension de la fuente)
R (resistencia limitadora)

Vled x (numero de led's)     nunca puede superar la tension de alimentacion Vdc

R= Vdc- (Vled * Nled)    / Iled
Pr= Iled^2 * R                             (potencia disipada por la resistencia)   


es aconsejable que la R ronde valores mayores de >22ohm, si no haces una nueva rama.


----------

